# Auburn, CA Show



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, folks, our much anticipated show is but a short 6 weeks away. The sales tables are sold out, which is a good indicator that there will be plenty of great bottles and collectibles to choose from.  If at all possible, it is best to get there on Friday and have a look around while the tables are freshly set up. The buy-in is only ten bucks, so if you can make it early please do so. I hope to see many of you there. I'll be set up in my usual spot, at the southwest end of the building.


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Oct 19, 2009)

Mike, can you give us address and date and time of the show.  I have been told that this is one of the holy grails of the bottle shows and I really want to make this one but need to know where when and how. Tim in Oakland


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been looking forward to this show for a while now.  Can't wait.  I look forward to meeting you Mike and seeing the others that I met at the Downieville show.  I'm hoping to expand my collection quite a bit.  I hear there's a lot of Sacramento bottles at that show.  I met a guy in Downieville that had a cobalt Boston.  He said he might bring it to the Auburn show.  I'd like to at least see it if I can't afford to buy it.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2009)

The 49er Historical Bottle Association's 32nd Annual Show will be held on 4 & 5 December 2009 at the Gold Country Fairground in Auburn, Ca. On Friday, early buyer admission is $10 and the hours are noon to 7PM.  The doors will open at 9 AM on Saturday and close at 3 PM. Admission is free. There are two buildings (Upper and Lower) filled with what we like. We hope to see you there.

 Directions to Auburn can be Googled, but basically, it's East On I-80 from the Bay Area to Auburn. Take the Maple St exit and turn rt onto Sacramento St. This will take you through a portion of Old Auburn Historical District and up a hill to a signal at Auburn-Folsom Rd/Sacramento St. Go straight across the intersection onto High St and proceed a few hundred feet to the entrance to the Gold Country Fairground on the right. Enter the grounds, drive straight ahead and you can't miss the activity.


----------



## caldigs (Oct 20, 2009)

Should be a great show ! Hope there are a few no-crown Cutters there........


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 20, 2009)

Now your making me a little homesick.  I'm an Applegate native of 23 years.  Almost seems just as long sense I moved.  But I know exactly where the show is.  Take pix!


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 20, 2009)

Definitely gonna make Auburn this year, already got some cash set aside. Digging partner and I have time off; can't wait for 9am Saturday.
 Haven't been to the Auburn show since the early 1990s...almost twenty years!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Oct 25, 2009)

can't wait!!!! by far the best show that i attended last year, this year my wife will be with, finally after two years of marriage shes into bottles, i tried so hard to get her interested, now she spends the majority of our money at the shows, an equation i had not factored. no worries though, but let me tell you this house is buzzing with anticipation, if you've never  been to this show, you have missed half your life, hope to see all there!


----------



## PoisonIvy (Oct 26, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  NorCalBottleHunter
> 
> can't wait!!!! by far the best show that i attended last year, this year my wife will be with, finally after two years of marriage shes into bottles, i tried so hard to get her interested, now she spends the majority of our money at the shows, an equation i had not factored. no worries though, but let me tell you this house is buzzing with anticipation, if you've never  been to this show, you have missed half your life, hope to see all there!


 
 Yes, the wife has finally gotten into bottles, and the Auburn show is going to be our "Christmas" this year.  We can't wait, and we'll be bringing two others with us!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 7, 2009)

You might want to attend this Sunday's Antique fair under the freeway at 21st and W Sts in Sacramento. The 49er Historical Bottle Association will have a table at this event to advertise the December show. There will be many local bottles available at fair prices.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 9, 2009)

These are a few of the local pharmacy bottles that will be available at the show. Some "better" than others, but all good and clean. Not dirt cheap; reasonably priced.


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 12, 2009)

Hmmm, don't an SF apothecary in the bunch...[8D]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Nope, Jason, them's all Sackamennas. There will be SFs there, too. Trade time? I'll have other pharmacies from Davis, Dixon, Woodland, and a few other Valley and foothill towns.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, folks, it's almost here. Day after tomorrow, at about this hour, we will begin setting up the tables, hoping for an early opener to dealers and collectors. Most collectors from west of the Rockies, and many from far to the east, will be attending. There will be plenty on the tables to please everyone, from the neophyte to the most discriminating collector. The 49er Bottle association is pulling out all the stops to make this show "The Best In The West".


----------



## caldigs (Dec 2, 2009)

Can't wait ! I won't be selling any heavy glass (that stays in the collection) but I will have a few hutches (American, Astorg, and some other more common ones) a few Bay Cities, Castle 5th, Cutter 5th.....and some random pharms ( SF, Vallejo, San Rafael )  See you there !!


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish we were able to go, love to visit the old stompin grounds again..  Everyone have fun and bring back treasures.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 4, 2009)

Woo Hoo.  I'll see you all there tomorrow.   I've been looking forward to this show since I missed it last year.  I'll try to take a bunch of photos for everyone that can't be there.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 4, 2009)

A little late to ask, but how will we recognize each other?
 Where are each of you vendors  located at the show?

 If things go as planned we'll be there by 9:30 on Saturday Morning!

 Barbara


----------



## PoisonIvy (Dec 5, 2009)

We had a great time at the Early Bird Special and can't wait for tomorrow!





 I picked up some poisons to add to my collection:





 These are the two Owls I snagged (a med and a poison):





 And this little poison I bought from Terry Kuhn!!!  Meeting her was the highlight of the day for me!


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 5, 2009)

Wonderful!  Terry's such a nice lady.  Have her autograph the bottle.  That would be special.
 Congrats on you finds!

 Wish we were there.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 5, 2009)

Beautiful poisons.....I sure hope Mrs. Kuhn is selling workbooks too!
 Guess I should be getting ready to go instead of being here...
 Barbara


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 5, 2009)

Ya, you should get in there and start snooping.  Good luck. []


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 5, 2009)

What a great show!  We had a great time there today.  I got a few Sacramento medicines, funds are super short or I would have bought more.  There were about 100 that I saw today.  I got a few others too, but nothing too fancy.  I'll post some pics of those tomorrow.  The best part of the show was watching my son trade his way up to quite a nice little booty of stuff.  There was a box with free cans in it.  My 10 year old son took 3 of the cans and walked to about 40 booths asking if anyone wanted to trade.  I couldn't believe it when I saw what he was coming back with.  He loved it.  That was really the bests part of the day.  Saw a few forum members there, and of course a ton of killer glass.  The only bad part was every couple hours there was an announcement of another bottle being stolen.  I don't think anyone got ever caught either.  []  The American Bottle Auction display was my favorite.  That's gonna be a nice auction in Jan.  Here's a few of the pics I took.  I wanted to take more but was just too distracted.  











































 Here's the boy and his loot for the day.  He had a great time and will have a great collection someday if he keeps this up.  He had me crackin up, along with a lot of others.  I'll get more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 5, 2009)

Yep, a beautiful day with a lot of great bottles and great people.  Found nicely embossed Sacramento Apothecary bottles from Caldigr2 and some affordable local blob-top beers from other vendors.   But the best bottle of the day was given to me by Caldigr2's friend, Doug.   Zimmerman's / Pharmacy / Lodi, Cal.   The town where I was born, and where my kids are the 5th generation on the farm property we own.  I understand there were only two pharmacies that had embossed BIM bottles in Lodi.  I'm sooo happy to have that bottle!

  The January 23 show in Anderson, CA  is a good three hour drive from Lodi.....anyone want to carpool?? I have a Honda van that holds 6 comfortably, but can squeeze in 7.


 Barbara


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice group of pix.  Glad you had fun.  Nice shot of a KU-10.  Was it just for display or was it for sale?


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I had a great show, and met some wonderful folks. Sales were brisk, especially for local pharmacies. I now need to fire up the probes and tools to find another supply for nest year. Some really big ticket bottles and advertising also went from the table, especially on Friday. My collection needed thinning anyway, so everyone's happy. I did pick up an early amber Hostetter's for a possible trader. It's the one with the embossing close together and two slashes on the base. Pics to follow.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 6, 2009)

The Auburn show out here in Northern California was a total bust, easily the most low key bottle show I'd been to in 35 years of collecting. Apparently all the "sales action" took place on Friday, the day before. Spent two and a half hours touring the sales tables Saturday. The bottles just sat on the tables, dealers started marking down their prices but there really wasn't anything of interest. Lots of over-priced common hutches, the usual Nephreticums, Magic Oils, Last Chance Liniments, H.C. Hudson & Co. spice bottles, G. Venards, Jakes and more SackATomatoes druggists than you could backfill a hole with. Fresno, Stockton, Carson City/Virginia City/Reno pharmacies were everywhere...the Fresno Bottle Club should consider regrouping![:-] Auburn show used to be "The Show" out here on the West Coast:  I used to come home with bags of bottles from here years ago. Guess it's just a meeting place for the "Advanced Collectors" on the Friday before the show these days.[8D] Talked to some guys I hadn't spoken to in years, met "botlmole" who was up from San Diego, and had some *great beers* afterward at the Auburn Alehouse.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Dec 6, 2009)

> Nice group of pix.  Glad you had fun.  Nice shot of a KU-10.  Was it just for display or was it for sale?


 
 It'll be for sale at the American Bottle Auction sale in January.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry that your experience at Auburn was less than enjoyable, Jason, but you are decidedly in the minority. There were plenty of excellent pieces to be had and the prices were by and large fair. Of course, some were way out of line, but nobody has control over who marks their bottles and at what price. This is very nearly 2010 and they don't make these bottles any longer. Evidently, you also had no intention of trading the Sacramento dose glass, either, because you never returned to either sell it outright or do a trade. I guess that none of the bottles were rare enough or appealing to you.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 19, 2009)

I realize Auburn was quite a show, and there was a great atmosphere Saturday morning. But for the more low-to-mid range bottle collector like myself there was a lot of what I already had, and by complete random chance not much else in my price range that was of interest that particular day. 

 Auburn used to be my yearly pilgrimage, so perhaps after almost twenty years without attending, I had set my sights a little too high. I'd been anticipating the Auburn show for months. Bottle money is tight indeed, but I spent only 10% of the cash I brought to the show which surprised me a bit.

 I was hoping to trade my C.J. Peters glass, but not straight across for one Himmelsbach bottle. I will admit I didn't know what to think when you pulled out a Wakelee's and a Lengfeld's as 'traders'...I was flabbergasted.[:-] So, I'm glad you sold the Himmelsbach to an interested party later on.

 From all the comments I heard at the Auburn show, all the action basically took place Friday. I had a good time Saturday, and had a great "road trip" style ride back home to San Jose that afternoon.


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Dec 19, 2009)

well, Jason, you couldn't be more right. i usually only go to the regular show but this time i went to both, and let me tell you about this years early bird......         the bottles were flying off the tables, unfortunately i was in a wheel chair and that cost me, i couldn't see that well and of course my mobility....       it actually cost me one of the main bottles i had on my mind to pick up, long story. but yes, it seems as though the same old stuff is the only thing that is left on sat. i have a few different, specific collections i have been trying to fill and i used Saturday for that, picked up some nice examples of some somewhat common bottles but ones that will fit well in what I'm trying to do. it bums me out that you were disappointed in the show,  i had an alright time considering my broken leg, it was nice seeing some of the fellas, that is half the show for me. but the bottom line is, GO TO THE EARLY BIRD!!!!   ALWAYS!


----------



## helgramike (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Jason,

 I would have to agree that on an average most bottle shows no longer offer much when it comes to the local bottles in the low to mid price ranges. We used to find many good so called lower ranged pharmacy and soda bottles and a few dose glasses at every show we went to no matter how large or small. Now more times than not we just hear "we don't bring those to shows anymore, we sell them on EBay." It seems that they think that it has become more profitable to stick those items on EBay and see what they can get for them rather than sell them to the people who support the bottle shows. This in turn equates to less participation in shows as people find less to buy and dealers make less at the shows. I know of several dealers who are constantly complaining about their show sales all the while they bring undesirable items to sell and put their good stuff on EBay. What do they expect? We sell at several shows a year and make an effort to always put our better local bottles out for sale. Our EBay sales usually consist of eastern bottles and other items which have little collector interest out here in the west. We do what we can to help the collector friend's we know but we also try to put interesting bottles on the table for the new collectors or ones we haven't met yet. We are well aware that the items that we collect are considered lower categories by some but we enjoy adding to our collections as much as the big boys do. I agree with you and say how about bringing those local bottles to the shows for sale, and trust me, if they are good ones there will be someone there to pay well for them.


----------

